# längere texte übermitteln



## Quentin (22. April 2001)

hm, ich bin mir zwar ziemlich sicher das es dafür keine richtige lösung gibt, aber vielleicht hab ich ja was vergessen 

es geht um folgendes:

ich hab irgendwo ein admin-script wo ich unter anderem einen längeren text in eine *textarea* eingebe. laut selfhtml müsste so eine textarea theoretisch unbegrenzt viele zeichen erlauben, aber mein problem ist, das einige texte doch nicht so ganz reinpassen und bei "submit" tut sich dann nix...

der text ist in der vollen länge drin, d.h. er wird nicht abgeschnitten, aber ich kann den text nicht einfach übermitteln und über asp in die datenbank eintragen 


ich weiß nicht, wie ich sonst einen riesen text in die db übermitteln könnte, außer eine textarea zu verwenden, habt ihr eine idee?

thx / mfg


----------



## Christian Fein (22. April 2001)

Öhm ehrlich gesagt versteh ich das auch nicht.
Ich übermittel ebenfalls in einem Script ewig lange Texte per textfield und methode=post

Ich geh mal von einer SQL Datenbank deinerseits aus gelle?
Das Field zum einspeichern sollte : LONGTEXT sein.
Vielleicht hast du ausversehen einen VARCHAR(255) zum speichern defieniert. ??

Schränke am besten  mal den Fehler ein indem du statt Text einspeichern diesen eingegeben auf der nächsten Seite anzeigen lässt. 
Wenn dies ohne Probleme klappt liegt es an der Datenbank. 
Wenn nicht k.a bei mir klappts immer ohne probs.

sorry falls ich nicht wirklich helfen konnte


----------



## Quentin (22. April 2001)

nö, es liegt nicht an der datenbank, wie gesagt... da hätt ich übrigens ein memo feld drin für ewig lange texte....

es liegt an der textarea...

naja, ich werd mal weiterschaun 

thx trotzdem


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. April 2001)

wie lange texte?
der ie4 kann eigentlich nur "normal" ca. 2000 zeichen in seiner adressleiste übertragen. also das wichtigste ist mache method="post", wie oben schon genannt und mache in deiner action entweder den namen der datei mit der du das abschickst, oder mache es so wie hier im beispiel:

  <form name="frmUser" action="<%=(Request.ServerVariables("SCRIPT_NAME"))%>" method="post">
    <table width="28%" border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2">
      <tr> 
        <td width="75%"><b> 
          <textarea name="txtBody" wrap="VIRTUAL" cols="50" rows="10"></textarea>
          </b></td>
      </tr>
      <tr> 
        <td width="75%"><b> 
          <input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Abschicken">
          </b></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
  </form>

diese Request methode geht nur in asp, sie holt sich den namen der datei selber. d.h. du brauchst nicht immer die methode ändern, wenn du deinen dateinamen änderst.

das mit wrap und so naja, is unwichtig

hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben


----------



## Quentin (24. April 2001)

> _Ursprünglich verfasst von TTrek _
> *der ie4 kann eigentlich nur "normal" ca. 2000 zeichen in seiner adressleiste übertragen.*



hm, das könnts eventuel sein. ein beispiel eintrag der möglich sein sollte wäre der text auf http://www.thomasp.f2s.com/ratm/ratm_kill.htm

das sollte ich denke ich mal noch erwähnen 
ich arbeite so das die datei admin_add_text.asp das formular aufbaut und der submit button (also die action) auf admin_add_text_doit.asp weiterleitet. dort wird der text über request.querystring geholt. aber es is anscheinend zu lang, sonst würd er ja nicht einfach "nichts" machen wenn ich auf submit gehe sondern mir ev. nen fehler bringen wenn ich die nächste datei will oder? ich schick dir mal den link, moment...

thx


----------

